# Crash di X al riavvio di kdm (ATI e KDE)

## geps2

Ho un problema piccolo, ma molto fastidioso.

Se switcho su console testuale (CTRL+ALT+F1), mi loggo come root e stoppo xdm (/etc/init.d/xdm stop), perdo il controllo del PC: schermo nero.

Uso KDE, e kdm come login grafico, configurato in /etc/conf.d/xdm

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Sun Jun 15, 2008 7:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

cioè la console da dove lanci ilo comando diventa nera? i vari ctrl-alt-F{1,2,3,...} non funzionano?

----------

## djinnZ

se non sei uno dei dannATI o degli 'nvidiosi fai questa prova, prova a vedere se riesci a collegarti da remoto in ssh, ovvero se il sistema continua a funzionare. Se si è colpa dei driver video.

----------

## geps2

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> cioè la console da dove lanci ilo comando diventa nera? i vari ctrl-alt-F{1,2,3,...} non funzionano?

 

Esatto!

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se non sei uno dei dannATI o degli 'nvidiosi fai questa prova, prova a vedere se riesci a collegarti da remoto in ssh, ovvero se il sistema continua a funzionare. Se si è colpa dei driver video.

 

sono un dannATI... che proponi???

----------

## ckx3009

succede anche a me (dannATI anche io).

tra l'altro a me non riesce  a stoppare kdm, ma se lo killo succede il casino

il sistema e' sempre vivo (ssh conferma) solo che nessuna console e' visibile (compresa tty7). a me non funziona nemmeno lanciando uno startx da ssh o provando a reloadare kde e simili..solo console nera. l'unica cosa da fare e' "reboot".

penso dipenda da ATI (come sempre).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

puoi editare il titolo del 3d ora che si è capito meglio quali sono le problematiche (ati, crash di X, etc)

----------

